# Spinning - low twist singles



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone spin low twist singles and use them for knitting projects? If so, what do your knit/crochet/weave? They say you can use them for items that won't get much rough wear such as a shawl. I was just wondering if you do and how you treat the singles after you finish spinning. Thanks.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So far I have not knit singles. My singles are thin so I am weary of doing it. I guess as I get a thickerer single I would use it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I've knitted a chunky sweater using a single. Not my own spin. It's a Noro yarn. So far so good. 

I'm also keen to find out more. I have a course on spinning singles, think it's craftsy


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

The looser you spin it, the easier it pulls apart, pariicularly one ply. That is why Noro Kureyon can be such a problem. I am seeing a lot of commercial one ply now, even for socks. I suspect it is just that it is cheaper to produce,


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> The looser you spin it, the easier it pulls apart, pariicularly one ply. That is why Noro Kureyon can be such a problem. I am seeing a lot of commercial one ply now, even for socks. I suspect it is just that it is cheaper to produce,


The sweater was a bear to knit! The yarn did fall apart in places. I knitted it quite tightly so fingers crossed


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I have done thin singles, reasonably high twist, then felted the the yarn. Quite acceptable finish to the yarn.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

The high twist and the felting made the difference. The felting locks the scales of the wool in place. Did you felt this as yarn or as a finished knit? I have seen felted yarn advertised and wondered how it was to work with and if it is possible to make without commercial machinery.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> The high twist and the felting made the difference. The felting locks the scales of the wool in place. Did you felt this as yarn or as a finished knit? I have seen felted yarn advertised and wondered how it was to work with and if it is possible to make without commercial machinery.


I felted the yarn. There are 2 ways to go about it that I know of:

1. Wind onto a Niddy Noddy that can be put into water. I have made one from thin PVC piping (https://spinningjulie.wordpress.com/2013/12/12/do-it-yourself-pvc-niddy-noddy-by-robyn-wade/). The arms on the niddy noddy can be turned so they are parallel which helps with the next step. Prepare a container with very cold water - ice cubes in it even - and a container with extremely hot water. Put on gloves to protect your hands, then alternate the yarn between the hot and cold water. You will need to agitate the niddy noddy in the water to help the felting process. This is the method a friend uses with great success.

2. Tie the yarn into a hank and do the same with the hot and cold water, swishing it around in each water bath until you get the right amount of felting. This is the method I have used with success.

Gently squeeze out excess water, but whilst still damp, vigorously wack the yarn against the bench top to finish fulling. This is not always necessary, but depends on whether the yarn needs a bit of fulling.

My finished yarn just sticks together, but is still easy to separate strands.The resulting yarn is soft and easy to work with. I first felted thick plied yarn and it loved the softness of it. The other times have been with singles and they too have been soft yarns.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Lillyhooch said:


> I felted the yarn. There are 2 ways to go about it that I know of:
> 
> 1. Wind onto a Niddy Noddy that can be put into water. I have made one from thin PVC piping (https://spinningjulie.wordpress.com/2013/12/12/do-it-yourself-pvc-niddy-noddy-by-robyn-wade/). The arms on the niddy noddy can be turned so they are parallel which helps with the next step. Prepare a container with very cold water - ice cubes in it even - and a container with extremely hot water. Put on gloves to protect your hands, then alternate the yarn between the hot and cold water. You will need to agitate the niddy noddy in the water to help the felting process. This is the method a friend uses with great success.
> 
> ...


Cool!!!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

The yarn sticking together is what worried me. That sounds like a neat idea I can't wait to try. I am thinking it would be best to dye it first so that the color penetrates all the way. Singles might not need that.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> The yarn sticking together is what worried me. That sounds like a neat idea I can't wait to try. I am thinking it would be best to dye it first so that the color penetrates all the way. Singles might not need that.


I did dye first.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I may experiment with some of my not so evenly spun/plied yarns.


----------

